# FlexShaft question



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Well I don't think ones been started so I figured i'd try to make a therad for all the flexshaft information to be left here. I will updat

I am looking at getting a flexshaft cable itself. Most of my sink drains I unclog seem to be less then 50' feet in. If I got the 5/16 cable is it easy to shove down an 1.5" drain line with a couple 90's? I have a k-50 as a back up but sectionals are a pain and there small drums crap for loading cable unless its clean.

https://www.drainrehabsolutions.com/5-16-flex-shaft-drain-cables

I'm open to any suggestions people have.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

There are plenty of posts and threads for flex shaft if you care to search the site.

What do you use currently for sinks?


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Tango said:


> There are plenty of posts and threads for flex shaft if you care to search the site.
> 
> What do you use currently for sinks?


I use a k-50 for sinks now.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

WashingtonPlung said:


> Well I don't think ones been started so I figured i'd try to make a therad for all the flexshaft information to be left here. I will updat
> 
> I am looking at getting a flexshaft cable itself. Most of my sink drains I unclog seem to be less then 50' feet in. *If I got the 5/16 cable is it easy to shove down an 1.5" drain line with a couple 90's? *I have a k-50 as a back up but sectionals are a pain and there small drums crap for loading cable unless its clean.
> 
> ...


no. 5/16 is not easy through multiple 90's I think you'd do better with a k9-204


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

That's all I use is 5/16" for sinks, I would not be comfortable with 1/4" and getting it to knot up when it reaches the 3".


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tango said:


> That's all I use is 5/16" for sinks, I would not be comfortable with 1/4" and getting it to knot up when it reaches the 3".


 are you meaning 5/16 flexshaft? and you say sinks but what size pipe?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

gear junkie said:


> are you meaning 5/16 flexshaft? and you say sinks but what size pipe?


I meant my regular k-3800 sink drum and the sink lines here are 1 1/2" ABS most of the time.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tango said:


> I meant my regular k-3800 sink drum and the sink lines here are 1 1/2" ABS most of the time.


ahhh.....same size but completely different since it's drum cable size vs flexshaft size


----------

